# Deadpool



## gdbjr21 (May 6, 2009)

Well i guess its official Marvel will be making a Deadpool movie, with Ryan Reynolds playing Deadpool.


----------



## heavy7-665 (May 7, 2009)

i like reynolds


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)

yeah Ryan Reynolds ain't too bad


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 7, 2009)

Ryan Reynolds is awesome. But they did fuck up Deadpool in Wolverine. However, as Reynolds said, the spin-off would most likely see a Deadpool closer to the comics, as he didn't see the Deadpool in XMO:W as the real deal, rather the creature that eventually turns into him. Like Anakin Sywalker to Darth Vader I suppose. When I first saw Reynolds as Deadpool, I thougth he really had the character down and everything, so hopefully we see more of that in the new film.


----------



## heavy7-665 (May 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ryan Reynolds is awesome. But they did fuck up Deadpool in Wolverine. However, as Reynolds said, the spin-off would most likely see a Deadpool closer to the comics, as he didn't see the Deadpool in XMO:W as the real deal, rather the creature that eventually turns into him. Like Anakin Sywalker to Darth Vader I suppose. When I first saw Reynolds as Deadpool, I thougth he really had the character down and everything, so hopefully we see more of that in the new film.



:cyberfive:


----------



## synrgy (May 7, 2009)

It could be badass.

Hopefully a cameo from Cable, played by I-have-no-idea-who-could-pull-that-off.


----------



## windu (May 7, 2009)

synrgy said:


> It could be badass.
> 
> Hopefully a cameo from Cable, played by I-have-no-idea-who-could-pull-that-off.




first off i havent seen the movie yet, but i herd its not close to the comics and strays far away from the original story line, which i guess its cool becuase it a different story, but it just doesnt do it for hte comic geeks lol

i read comics and when i see movies from comics that dont do the original story line justice i get dissapointed. but ill give this movie a chance

and i can see kurt russel playing cable.


----------



## synrgy (May 7, 2009)

windu said:


> and i can see kurt russel playing cable.



Dude, that's a GREAT call.  

Only problem I can anticipate is that when you put that Scar over his eye it'll be immediately reminiscent of the Escape From (NY/LA) movies. 

The thing with the Wolverine movie and 'staying true to the comics' is, pretty much everything in the movie came from the comics, it's just a question of WHICH comics they came from. Wolverine's 'back story' has been written by tons of different comic book artists/writers, and if you really go through them all, it's pretty clear that none of these guys were paying any attention to the others, as most of his back stories don't make sense time line wise. (IE, according to one writer he was a private detective during the same time that another writer says he was fighting in one of the wars, etc..)

Anyway, that's just what Hollywood does. You can't just have a writer and a director make a movie. You have to have a whole panel of producers and marketers and so on and so on, who ALL feel like they just HAVE to put their own little stamp on the movie in some way, rather than just letting it organically be what it is...

I'll take this Wolverine movie over Ben Affleck in Daredevil ANY DAY.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Only problem I can anticipate is that when you put that Scar over his eye it'll be immediately reminiscent of the Escape From (NY/LA) movies.



Or Death Proof....? Or Captain Ron...?


----------



## synrgy (May 7, 2009)

Randy said:


> Or Death Proof....? Or Captain Ron...?





precisely.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 7, 2009)

Deadpool will be awesome, but Magneto comes out first


----------



## synrgy (May 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Deadpool will be awesome, but Magneto comes out first


 
Oh man, I forgot about this! That's gonna be EPIC if they do it right.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> ...but Magneto comes out first



Which is the next question... since when the hell did Magneto turn into a dried out old prune, anyway...?





*-->*


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 7, 2009)

Randy said:


> Which is the next question... since when the hell did Magneto turn into a dried out old prune, anyway...?



U dissin Sir Ian McKellen boi? 


I prefer the older Magneto tbh, he adds a bit of humility and realism to the character, and seems more like a equal to Xavier.


----------



## synrgy (May 7, 2009)

Randy said:


> Which is the next question... since when the hell did Magneto turn into a dried out old prune, anyway...?


 

Uhm.. Since always??


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> he adds a bit of humility and realism to the character, and seems more like a equal to Xavier.



Agreed, actually.

Just way more used to the comic book and the animated series Magneto more, I guess.



synrgy said:


> Uhm.. Since always??



The most popular incarnation of Magneto (aside from the movies) was late 80's - 90's version (Jim Lee era; according to annual sales, TV series viewership) and he more closely resembled the first picture you posted which, last I checked, had somewhat of a physique versus 'Gandalf the Grey'.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 7, 2009)

Randy said:


> Agreed, actually.
> 
> Just way more used to the comic book and the animated series Magneto more, I guess.



I'm not a big X-men reader to tell you the truth :/ I've read various bits here and there, so I've seen and appreciated all incarnations of Magneto. 

One would assume he's not going to be in the new film much anyway, because its set during WWII. Though it could be flashbacks.


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 10, 2009)

Randy said:


> Which is the next question... since when the hell did Magneto turn into a dried out old prune, anyway...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the better question is; how did someone who was obviously a jew that grew up in germany end up with a british accent? 

I'm obviously an angry comic nerd


----------



## soliloquy (May 15, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> I think the better question is; how did someone who was obviously a jew that grew up in germany end up with a british accent?
> 
> I'm obviously an angry comic nerd




nerdgasm alert! nerdgasm alert! fire in the hole! 


at the rate these x-men movies are going, it seems they will be releasing one movie per year. thats fine....but i think it may turn into one of those stupid 'whats new' type movies. kinda like saw II, III, IV, V etc... and kinda like 'i know what you did last summer.' 'i still know what you did last summer' 'i will always know what you did last summer' and '_I Know What You Screamed Last Summer'

they will continue to bring in a crowd, but people would just be watching them for the hell of it and still continue to get pissed due to them raping the original stories..


the question is, why the fuck do i care so much about this, when my fucking thesis and essay are due in a few days! 
_


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 15, 2009)

Did anyone see the very end of Wolverine after the credits? 
If not you missed an easter egg


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 15, 2009)

I did! There are multiple endings. I've seen one, heard about one more. But only 2 do I know about so far. I went looking and couldn't find any others.

Oh, and to stay on topic. I think Ryan will do a badass Deadpool. He was great in the movie. So I'm looking forward to it as well as the Magneto movie.


----------



## windu (May 21, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Dude, that's a GREAT call.
> 
> Only problem I can anticipate is that when you put that Scar over his eye it'll be immediately reminiscent of the Escape From (NY/LA) movies.
> 
> ...



dont forget that movie soldier lol

well maybe if they gave him the white eye it wouldnt look like every other movie
since marvel took controll over most movie productions they have come out Exceptionally good

yea wolveraine has alot of stories and different variations of the past. which are constantly colliding but they usually only have 1 story thats part of the main universe. (which is a good thing because if Requim of the silver surfer was the real version i would die! but he did go down like a balla!) 

needless to say i cant wait for the thor movie, my FAVORITE marvel character, him and spiderman.


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Jun 1, 2009)

Everything Reynolds has said about Deadpool so far indicates he is a big fan with a passionate desire to bring the comic to life in the truest possible form. I am not much of a comics guy and don't really know much about Deadpool, but his enthusiasm is infectious and hopefully they make a proper Comic book movie with as much direct translation from page to screen as possible. He strikes me as being the right man for the job, good luck to him I say.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 1, 2009)

ReSiDeNt JoKeR said:


> Everything Reynolds has said about Deadpool so far indicates he is a big fan with a passionate desire to bring the comic to life in the truest possible form. I am not much of a comics guy and don't really know much about Deadpool, but his enthusiasm is infectious and hopefully they make a proper Comic book movie with as much direct translation from page to screen as possible. He strikes me as being the right man for the job, good luck to him I say.



All true, but how they'll connect real Deadpool with the one in Wolverine will be quite a stretch.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 1, 2009)

Randy said:


> Or Death Proof....? Or Captain Ron...?



probably more like that sci-fi future soldier movie he made


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Jun 2, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> All true, but how they'll connect real Deadpool with the one in Wolverine will be quite a stretch.



I don't believe they intend to. As far as Reynolds is concerned anyway.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 2, 2009)

ReSiDeNt JoKeR said:


> I don't believe they intend to. As far as Reynolds is concerned anyway.



Reynolds said that the creature he played in Wolverine is not Deadpool himself, but what will become Deadpool, so it will be a sequel not just a reboot.


----------

